# First woman on cover draws great interest



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

First woman on cover draws great interest

At last months Vintage Cup World Side-by-Side Championship in Queenstown, Maryland, the event was abuzz with questions about the November/December issue of Shooting Sportsman magazine. Wing-shooting aficionados all knew it was news that the 20-year-old magazine had put a woman on its cover for the first time. And, according to the magazines editor, Ralph Stuart, The response was overwhelmingly positive. 

http://www.shootingsportsman.com/Sh...woman-on-magazine-cover-draws-great-interest/


----------

